# Imperial



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi,

Here is a recent Imperial roller ball pen that came off my lathe.  The wood is a stabilized box elder burl (AS).














Comments and critiques are welcome as always.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 21, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful pen! You have found the perfect wood for this kit![]


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 21, 2007)

Outstanding job of matching wood to kit---looks great


----------



## jkoehler (Mar 21, 2007)

As usual. Great looking pen.
It was good to see you on the weekend. That was a GREAT selection of writing insturments that you had.
How were sales?


----------



## bgray (Mar 21, 2007)

Great job, Jim.

Is that non-dyed, or is it yellow dyed?

If non-dyed, you found a phenomenal blank...I usually don't find boxelder that looks like that!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />As usual. Great looking pen.
> It was good to see you on the weekend. That was a GREAT selection of writing insturments that you had.
> How were sales?



Thanks Jeff..

I had the best pens I have ever turned at the 3 day show....sold 4 pens all weekend...it was strange....but it was a woodshow...last year my sales at the same show were 400% better,oh well.  [B)]

 The Banner was filled with signitures and that was mattered most.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bgray43050_
> <br />Great job, Jim.
> 
> Is that non-dyed, or is it yellow dyed?
> ...



Natural, no dye Brian...Thanks


----------



## chigdon (Mar 21, 2007)

Great combination of wood and finish.  Looks great.


----------



## lwalden (Mar 21, 2007)

Fantastic figure in that piece of Box Elder, and beautiful job on the execution. My wife came running in from the kitchen in order to see what I was going OH, WOW! about.....


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh my! Oh my! oooOhoHohOHOHOHoh Myyyy! []


----------



## Lathemaster (Mar 21, 2007)

Jim

Awesome combination - best I've seen in matching a material to that 
particular pen kit.

Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 21, 2007)

All I can say is BEAUTIFUL[].


----------



## LanceD (Mar 22, 2007)

Jim, you've outdone yourself on this one. Striking !


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 22, 2007)

Every one said it for me. Great looking pen. Awesome looking pen. Outstanding looking pen.
 Got the idea
Alex


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pen. The wood and the hardware are a perfect match.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 22, 2007)

Fantastic looking pen Jim! as allway's  l also agree with Ron mc"[]


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 22, 2007)

Jim, that pen is so outstanding, it's just isn't right[}][][]  Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Jerryconn (Mar 22, 2007)

Stunning Pen!! I can't say anymore, but I'll ditto what everyone has said!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Guys and Gals....

I had a "feeling" that this one might be a good combo....[:0]

I am pleased with the result and also to offer the combination as maybe a consideration for others too.  I know I have often been influenced by some pens and combo's in materials of other turners here...Thank You[]


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 22, 2007)

I am not a fan of the Lotus, but this is a real nice pen.  The bling on the pen does not take away from the wood at all.  Great job.


----------



## Penmonkey (Mar 22, 2007)

Very pretty pen. I think you used a good wood.


----------



## MDWine (Mar 22, 2007)

Sweet!!
Nicely done!


----------



## airrat (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice job!

I have not really looked at that pen,  but that bulbous tip looks uncomfortable to write with.  What do you all that have used it think?


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with the others, great pen[)]


----------



## Tanner (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok, now that has to be one of the nicest pens I have ever seen.[:0]


----------



## leehljp (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW! You brought the beauty of that wood out for sure! And it is just right for your choice of pen.


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice work.  Pure gold.
Rob


----------



## CaptG (Mar 22, 2007)

That is one of the prettiest pens I have seen.  Very nice job.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 23, 2007)

I gotta agree with CPTG, It feels good when one turns out that nice.... Or so I have been told.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 23, 2007)

The wood goes very well with the Imperal, great looking pen[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Nice job!
> 
> I have not really looked at that pen,  but that bulbous tip looks uncomfortable to write with.  What do you all that have used it think?



Hi Tom,

Thank You..


I have sold a few of these and I have had a chance to speak with a few customers after the fact...some really like it, others say they never thought of how it felt compared to others, no one said they did not like it...but I guess they paid for it already so it was passed the point of return or admission of not liking it![]


----------



## Keithlmartin (Mar 31, 2007)

wow jim. that is a fantastic pen. Anyone would be proud to have this piece of art.


----------

